# Is the 1950 Luminor a good idea (Should I get a Pam 351)?



## celluloid hero (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi all. After lurking for so long I'm posting for the first time.

I've been looking at Panerais for a long time and I've finally decided to purchase one. After trying on a few, I have all but decided on the Pam 351. It is a gorgeous watch and feels perfect on my wrist. I love the sandwich dial and shape of the case. However, after scanning this forum and a couple of others I am beginning to wonder if it is the right choice.

I have come across numerous posts detailing watches with the p9000 movement having problems in a very short time. Is this a movement I should stay away from, or are only the very few people with issues drowning out the many without issues. I know I would certainly be very upset if I drop that much money on a watch to have to have it repaired that quickly. And it seems PASC doesn't get high marks for speediness and attention to detail either.

Should I just move to one of the proven eta movements like the 104 or 240, or am I just being paranoid? I do love the 351, but I don't want to buy a pretty watch that doesn't function. How has the reliability been for everyone here who has one of the Luminor Marina 1950 3 Days series?


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

The 1950s watches are fantastic watches! If I were going to buy an auto Panerai, it would be a 1950s.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Well let me add my $0.02. 

The 1950's case is why I now own two Panerai's. I too love the 351, and feel it has a very nice vintage look to it. I myself wound up with a 359, as I largely intended to wear it casually. And, I am very happy I did.

Basically, the case itself in the new 1950 case contemporary editions that Panerai offer's are exceptional. You get an in-house movement, great power reserve and great resale value - period. To ME, the best thing is that the case itself is in big-boy size but not too big. It is fat, wide and classy and to me pulls this off exceptionally. I would highly recommend the 351, or any other iteration of this case and the P series movement.

Also, if it makes you feel better I can send you scans of several $500 + invoices from various brands with ETA movements that needed service repairs. After being at this a while, it only makes sense to spend repair money on something a little more rare and elite. While I would not buy a Titanium watch if you actually paid me to do so, in your case with the 351, the golden hands and tobacco dial is limited. It should be a no brainer if you can deal with Ti (I can't).

I've also reeled in a 321 recently. Additional glamour shots will come soon! But, in summary the 1950's case is a wrist dream for me! :-!


----------



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

My first and only Pam...321. I wear it on panerai rubber as I think it fits my wrist better. Love it!!


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

351 is an excellent choice. It's a gorgeous piece. Unlike Jayveez, I love Ti. And I've owned 2 pieces with the P9000 movement and they've been my most reliable Pams. I say go for it.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

jacksonian said:


> 351 is an excellent choice. It's a gorgeous piece. Unlike Jayveez, I love Ti. And I've owned 2 pieces with the P9000 movement and they've been my most reliable Pams. I say go for it.


I totally agree, and should clarify my comments. The Ti thing is my deal and I only brought it up because that is my opinion, YMMV. You really can't go wrong with the 351, it's an eye-burner it's so good looking. The 1950's case is my fave!


----------



## celluloid hero (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. So far it's sounding like the P9000 is a reliable and sturdy movement and the rare instances of failure are the people who are talking the loudest. 

I love this watch and the 321. But, I am a bit of a Ti freak. It must come from all these years as a mountain biker. I have two other Ti watches and I love it's light weight and general appearance. Plus the brown face is just so unique looking.

Mmmm, getting closer to taking the plunge.


----------



## skipp231 (Sep 20, 2011)

My first PAM was a 320 and I have to echo all the earlier views expressed above. I absolutely love the case, look, feel, etc. 
The only issue for me was that it sat slightly higher on the wrist..which just meant that I had a good reason to re-tailor shirts with bigger cuffs 
Another issue I've heard but not personally experienced is that the brown dial (while lovely and unique) is less versatile in terms of the range of straps that it can go with. Now..I haven't owned a brown dial PAM before so this is just an opinion that I have heard some express before. 
Of course, I am by no means discouraging you from getting it if it sings to you, but I just wanted to make sure there are no surprises so that you will love it even more when you do get it!



celluloid hero said:


> Thanks guys. So far it's sounding like the P9000 is a reliable and sturdy movement and the rare instances of failure are the people who are talking the loudest.
> 
> I love this watch and the 321. But, I am a bit of a Ti freak. It must come from all these years as a mountain biker. I have two other Ti watches and I love it's light weight and general appearance. Plus the brown face is just so unique looking.
> 
> Mmmm, getting closer to taking the plunge.


----------



## constrictor (Mar 16, 2011)

i also have 351, no problem with the movement.
really love it.
mine say hi


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

My first Panerai was a 111 and I wore it almost daily for close to two years. Then, I bought a 312 because of the case and the movement...and I haven't stopped wearing in for the past 1 1/2 years. The proportions and design are what drew me. As well, the in-house P.9000 movement. It's been solid, runs very well without much deviation, and it's even taken a knock or two that I thought would spell the end for it. Well, it's still going just as well as it did the day I bought it. Well worth the price.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Honestly, it would be hard to find a "bad" Panerai model, and though they do exist, they are few and far between. I think you answered your own questions, though--yes, there are a few who have complained, but as is usually the case, those who are happy (the vast but silent majority) rarely chime in. Go with the model that looks and fits best to you, and based on your letter, that sounds like the 351.

Peter


----------



## celluloid hero (Feb 4, 2012)

It's good to hear that the bad seems to be mostly internet induced hype. I really appreciate all the replies and photos.

Well, now I just need to find time to get back over to the Panerai boutique. Work.....grrrrrr. Hopefully in the next couple weeks I'll find time to fit it in and make my final decision.


----------



## watertiger (Sep 16, 2012)

good tidings! how are you? have you gotten around to buying a Panerai already? which one?

Thanks a lot.


Warm Regards


----------

